# Man sues Charter Cable over 'addiction'



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

These lawsuits just keep getting better and better....

http://www.wisinfo.com/thereporter/news/archive/local_14044768.shtml



> Man says he's addicted to cable; wants to sue Charter
> 
> By Lee Reinsch
> the reporter [email protected]
> ...


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

But he's willing to take 3 computers and lifetime internet service instead? Those will surely be healthy...maybe he'll play Everquest and sue Sony also....

"According to the police report, Dumouchel called Charter to stop his cable service in August of 1999 and was taken off the billing but not the cable service."

Countersuit--seeing as how he was technically stealing cable.....

What boggles me is that he and his family found enough on tv worth watching to be 'addicted' to it.

Sigh--even though they didn't turn off the cable, no one was forcing him to keep the televisions. If this suit is true, this just epitomizes what is wrong with our society today.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Being in a family of three lawyers (I am not one myself), I am constantly amazed about the stories about what people want to sue over. 

This is just a money grab, pure and simple.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I can see it now... The all exercise channel... Coming soon to every cable/DBS provider soon. Use it as protection against these type of suits... But Judge they could have just tuned into the motivational exercise channel and saved themselves. We provide this channel because we care about the health and wellbeing of our subscribers.


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

Is this guy working with a full deck ? God . I hear of some stupid stuff on tv . You don't expect it to be true .


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't want to pass judgment on anyone. That's because some amazingly incomprehensible lawsuits brought forth over the most recent of years have actually been won in court.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"...he and his family got free cable from August of 1999 to Dec. 23, 2003."_

This clueless idiot has publicly admitted committing cable theft over a 4 year period. What we have here is the possiblity of a criminal case, a civil action, and Charter billing this jerk for a huge sum of $$$.

This guy's picture appears in the dictionary next to the definition of "stupid".


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

Nick said:


> _"...he and his family got free cable from August of 1999 to Dec. 23, 2003."_
> 
> This clueless idiot has publicly admitted committing cable theft over a 4 year period. What we have here is the possiblity of a criminal case, a civil action, and Charter billing this jerk for a huge sum of $$$.
> 
> This guy's picture appears in the dictionary next to the definition of "stupid".


Not starting anything, Just curious. I'm not defending his law suit. But, how is he stealing cable?

He did not modify his TV to receive their service. He did not modify his cabling in his house to receive their service. He didn't modify his set-top box to receive their service. he didn't modify the cable box outside his house to receive their service. He notified the company many times to let them know that he was receiving a service he wasn't subscribed too and for them to fix it.

if ANY of the above turns out to be not true, then he was stealing cable.


----------



## btbrossard (Oct 4, 2002)

> Timothy Dumouchel of West Bend wants $5,000 or three computers, and a lifetime supply of free Internet service from Charter Communications to settle what he says will be a small claims suit.


Like three computers and a lifetime supply of free internet is going to get his wife and kids in shape  .

/Benjamin


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Indeed -- regardless of his suit, I am quite curious about whether or not he has committed a crime. Is it theft if they give it to you? I mean, if you are in the grocery store, take a look at a bag of oranges and then decide that you don't want them -- but then the manager comes out and gives them to you in the parking lot -- is that theft? (I realize that isn't a perfect example...)

But, it just seems like it shouldn't be illegal to leave your TV connected to a cable jack and watch what is on -- especially if you've called (TWICE) and told them to cancel it. That isn't theft -- that's them giving him free cable...

- John...


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

jgoggan said:


> Indeed -- regardless of his suit, I am quite curious about whether or not he has committed a crime. Is it theft if they give it to you? I mean, if you are in the grocery store, take a look at a bag of oranges and then decide that you don't want them -- but then the manager comes out and gives them to you in the parking lot -- is that theft? (I realize that isn't a perfect example...)
> 
> But, it just seems like it shouldn't be illegal to leave your TV connected to a cable jack and watch what is on -- especially if you've called (TWICE) and told them to cancel it. That isn't theft -- that's them giving him free cable...
> 
> - John...


I generally agree with that; in this case he made the attempt to alert the company that he was getting service for free. But if he can get a judge to hear this case, and especially to find for him, if I were Comcast, I'd darn sure try to fight back with something. If you can sue for stupid stuff, so can I [the company.]


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh -- agreed! I'm not saying Comcast won't try it -- they might even win. I'm just not convinced that it should be illegal to do what he did...

- John...


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm going to sue the guy that's suing the cable company. When I first heard about his "lawsuit" I laughed so hard that I fell back in my chair and bumped my head. Or maybe I should sue because reading about his suit caused me trauma.

Seriously, I believe the man should be countersued for court and legal costs.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It's time for a loser (not looser) pay court system. This would go a long way toward stopping this kind of garbage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

Richard King said:


> It's time for a loser (not looser) pay court system. This would go a long way toward stopping this kind of garbage.


I agree. Would also stop companies from filing bs lawsuites as well


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If you are speaking of the company I think you are  it probably wouldn't have an effect on them  since they have a staff of lawyers to handle such things.


----------

